# Onan 50 HZ 230V generator firing LPG Type KY



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

I cannot start this one anymore. If I continue to engage the starting knob the generator runs but as soon as I release the button the generator comes to a grinding halt. Also there is no voltage during this phase. The Onan Swiss rep. has not found any time to even think about my problem and said something about a new one. I also found out that the European Onan rep. in England does not supply any 50HZ generators because these are not accepted or tested for the European Common Market (Thanks Brussels!!!!!!!). Has anybody experienced a similar problem with an Onan genset????? and what was the problem.
Well I think I can buy a 60HZ genset in the USA and have it shipped and use a 110/230V transformer rated about 2.5 kW. So voltage is no problem but what about the TV and my laptop and maybe other devices like the rooftop airco that may or may not have a problem with the 60 HZ frequency. I noticed that some of you operate 60HZ generators wit a transformer. Any problems encountered? Maybe the battery charger not accepting 60HZ. Would appreciate some ideas here.
Thanks


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi kleinejohan, this problem has come up before, I can't remember the answer but will have a dig around.

I run all my 120v and 240v either from the genny or from shoreline, doesn't appear to make any difference.

When on 240v shoreline 120v electric motors ie. aircon ect. run slower on 50hz and the reverse is true for 240v appliances on the gennys 120v

Chargers, laptop ect. would i think be not effected as they change it all to dc anyway.

If you can't fix it, try Stateside tuning or Star spangled spanner before you splash out on a new one.

Olley

Ps with any luck scotjimland will post one of his famous link's to a site with the answer. 8)


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> Ps with any luck scotjimland will post one of his famous link's to a site with the answer. 8)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Most of the 'famous' links were courtesy of JSW who unfortunately doesn't post on here now.. but you could find him here.. 
http://www.rvfulltiming.com/ a forum for rv enthusiasts..

I'm in the same boat with a duff Kolar LPG genset that refuses to start.. but I'm leaving it until I go fulltime.. when there will be more incentive to 'get down and get dirty' .. :wink:

Best of luck


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Well, the Swiss Onan rep. took the generator out and inspected it. They already discovered that there was something wrong with the generator field but you cannot look at the brushes for instance unless you pull the generator. One of the two generator rotor field leads that connect the rotorwinding with the slipring was broken and therefore no magnetic field and as a result no output at the terminals. I remember same thing happened during my career many years ago with one of the electric utility generators I was involved in. Anyhow repair is a bit tricky but they have a rotor in stock so I decided to buy that rotor and have it exchanged. Those are the things in life if you own a RV and you want it complete including a running generator for your comfort. Just to let you what can happen in your life.
John.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kleinejohan said:


> Those are the things in life if you own a RV and you want it complete including a running generator for your comfort.


Very true, glad you have it repaired now..  
Even if you don't need or use it very often it's a nice back-up.. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
Glad to hear that you are getting sorted mate...
When I needed a part for our Onan I contacted these guys http://www.berthongroup.co.uk/onan/intro.html and found them really helpful and the prices are very good too. They shipped me a brand new exhaust for just over £40 including shipping and it arrived (from the USA) withing 7 days, so that is quick......

Hope it helps

Keith


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi everybody.
The generator is running again  . The spare rotor they had on stock could not be used because it had a damaged keyway. Maybe someone has swapped rotors without telling anybody. Anyhow had to wait for a new one from the US I believe. It took them a little bit over one hour to install the Onan generator so that is not too bad.
John


----------

